# Half lap mitered joints



## woodworkergreg (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello everyone:

I was breaking in my new dado blade for my table saw and found out how to make half lap 45 miters. Problem is I used the same length for the stock that I did for regular 45 mitered picture frame. When I put it together the glass didn't fit? Does anyone know how long to cut the stock pieces to do a half lap mitered joint for a 8x10 picture frame using like 3/4 thick stock? I'd like to different size frames as well. Is there a general rule to follow to cut your length for your stock for picture frames when making half lap picture frames? I've looked on line a bit one site recommends cutting your blanks 12 1/16 by 10 1/16 to do a 8x10 frame. Any help you can provide will be very much appreciated. 

Thanks Greg


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's what I'd do*

Measure the width of your framing stock... X 2 .... add that to the desired inside length of your frame piece. If you have a rabbet to set your picture and glass, it will affect the finished dimension, so allow for the extra length required.


http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_g_M.htm#miteredhalflap
*mitered half lap* --- A type of *corner half lap* joint where the two mating pieces have their extending parts cut at an angle (*mitered*). Examples:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

woodworkergreg said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I was breaking in my new dado blade for my table saw and found out how to make half lap 45 miters. Problem is I used the same length for the stock that I did for regular 45 mitered picture frame. When I put it together the glass didn't fit? Does anyone know how long to cut the stock pieces to do a half lap mitered joint for a 8x10 picture frame using like 3/4 thick stock? I'd like to different size frames as well. Is there a general rule to follow to cut your length for your stock for picture frames when making half lap picture frames? I've looked on line a bit one site recommends cutting your blanks 12 1/16 by 10 1/16 to do a 8x10 frame. Any help you can provide will be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Greg


Pic size + 2(stock width - rabbet) 
That would be for each dimension. I don't know how it would change between a standard miter and a half lapped though. I use the same forumula for both. Thickness doesn't count. :smile:


----------



## woodworkergreg (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks I was thinking that too cuz I looked at my pc and was thinking if I - my rabbit I might be ok. I'll try it with a couple of scap pieces to make sure.


----------

